# Does everyone get night sweats, insomnia on tren?



## exphys88 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been running tren ace at 100 mg EOD for about 10 days now and I haven't gotten any night sweats or insomnia.  Am I lucky or has it not been long enough?  I'm also running test e at 650/week, and eq at 700 mg/week.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've been running tren ace at 100 mg EOD for about 10 days now and I haven't gotten any night sweats or insomnia. Am I lucky or has it not been long enough? I'm also running test e at 650/week, and eq at 700 mg/week.


 

For now, be thankful and quiet.

Hopefully it doesn't happen to you, BUT with the EOD dosing it might.  The fluctuation in hormones with EOD use might add to the sides.  It usually takes a full 10 days for a short estered compound to kick in full (at least for me), so take that for what it's worth.

IF things change for you, I would switch over to the ED injection and maybe lower the dose if need be.  50mg ED is a very good dose, and the EQ right now is total overkill.  Tren is so strong you don't need anything else.  The test is just there for libido purposes.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've been running tren ace at 100 mg EOD for about 10 days now and I haven't gotten any night sweats or insomnia. Am I lucky or has it not been long enough? I'm also running test e at 650/week, and eq at 700 mg/week.


 
Bunk tren? HAHAHA jk.  Maybe you're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 8, 2011)

700 mg of tren. I would drop the eq (like ct said) and let the tren do its work. save the eq for later


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 8, 2011)

I never had too much trouble with insomnia. But the sweating was a bitch. Nothing like a nice sweat while you're sitting in cool air conditioning...


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I never had too much trouble with insomnia. But the sweating was a bitch. Nothing like a nice sweat while you're sitting in cool air conditioning...


 

In that regard, tren has NOTHING on DNP.


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 8, 2011)

I just had really bad sweats with tren.... No sleeping problems or night sweats, just during the day I would sweat like a roasted pig.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 8, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 700 mg of tren. I would drop the eq (like ct said) and let the tren do its work. save the eq for later



no, it's 350 of tren-100 mg EOD.  I think I will drop EQ.  Thanks


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 8, 2011)

CT said:


> In that regard, tren has NOTHING on DNP.



I have no desire to use DNP


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I have no desire to use DNP


 
Nor do I (anymore), just sayin'.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 8, 2011)

I sweat like a whore in church on tren. Very uncomfortable, doing cardio was just disgusting lol I needed a towel and still had to wash down the treadmill after


----------



## FordFan (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been on tren about the same length of time as the OP. I mainly sweat like a hog. Night sweats aren't too bad.

So far I'm a tren fan!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2011)

Week 3 is when I start to feel the worst.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 8, 2011)

FordFan said:


> I've been on tren about the same length of time as the OP. I mainly sweat like a hog. Night sweats aren't too bad.
> 
> So far I'm a tren fan!



yeah, I sweat during the day, but none of the dreaded puddles at night.  We'll see.  I have no doubt about the authenticity of the product, many vets have run the same shit and had great results with it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 8, 2011)

Im on 100mg/ed tren a, Day time sweats when im working are above normal, but I still get sleep, thanks to three benadryl at night, But no nights sweats to report.

My test dose is at 500/wk tren is at 700mg/wk

Feeling NICE!


----------



## scwarzenegger (Aug 8, 2011)

Never tried tren yet...I got sweat from test e only, wonder how much I would sweat with tren. I will try it my next cycle


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 8, 2011)

CT said:


> Nor do I (anymore), just sayin'.


 
care to post your experience with dnp and what dosage/duration you used it for? i was thinking about running it for 15 days at 200mg but decided to go the safer route with an ephedrine/caffeine stack.

and i cant wait to run tren in a couple months for my 8 week cutting cycle. 350mg test and 350mg tren a week. weeks 7 and 8 will be test only though. my friend is on his 3rd week of tren and can already see his abs.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2011)

My body heats up, but nothing short of sweating. I do get insomnia, but it's easily fixed with a good dose of melatonin.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Im on 100mg/ed tren a, Day time sweats when im working are above normal, but I still get sleep, *thanks to three benadryl at night*, But no nights sweats to report.
> 
> My test dose is at 500/wk tren is at 700mg/wk
> 
> Feeling NICE!


 
How can you do that?  Doesn't the benadryl last into the next morning / afternoon for you?  The fatigue lasts the entire next day for me.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> care to post your experience with dnp and what dosage/duration you used it for? i was thinking about running it for 15 days at 200mg but decided to go the safer route with an ephedrine/caffeine stack.
> 
> and i cant wait to run tren in a couple months for my 8 week cutting cycle. 350mg test and 350mg tren a week. weeks 7 and 8 will be test only though. my friend is on his 3rd week of tren and can already see his abs.


 

Use the search function and look up some of my old posts on it.  It's all in there.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 8, 2011)

Why are you dropping the EQ? Weren't you running a EQ/Test cycle and decided to throw in a little short run with tren to see how you do? If that's the case, I wouldn't ditch the EQ since the tren will be a short stint and afterwards you just continue on with the EQ like nothing happened. JMO though.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Why are you dropping the EQ? Weren't you running a EQ/Test cycle and decided to throw in a little short run with tren to see how you do? If that's the case, I wouldn't ditch the EQ since the tren will be a short stint and afterwards you just continue on with the EQ like nothing happened. JMO though.


 

Personally, I have no idea what his intentions are but the thought behind dropping the EQ was that tren is SO powerful you don't really need anything else.  Test for libido and normal functioning but muscle preservation?  Tren has it covered..................and then some.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Why are you dropping the EQ? Weren't you running a EQ/Test cycle and decided to throw in a little short run with tren to see how you do? If that's the case, I wouldn't ditch the EQ since the tren will be a short stint and afterwards you just continue on with the EQ like nothing happened. JMO though.



Yeah, that was the plan, until the tren showed up, lol.  I was going to run the tren for 8 weeks and continue the test and eq.  Now you got me thinking...


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Week 3 is when I start to feel the worst.



I just went surfing and had a hell of a time.  shortness of breath and painful arm pumps.  luckily the swell was small.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 8, 2011)

Ive never surfed on tren.
Man, that would be a bitch lol


----------



## SFW (Aug 8, 2011)

Dont forget to line your mattress with this.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Yeah, that was the plan, until the tren showed up, lol. I was going to run the tren for 8 weeks and continue the test and eq. Now you got me thinking...


 

If you're just trying out tren and dipping your toes in the water so to speak, I think that 8 weeks is a little long. Since you already are on an established Test/EQ cycle why not run the tren for 4-6 weeks to see how you like it and save the rest for another run. Maybe a Test Prop/ Tren cycle? 

Again, that is just my thinking.


----------



## yerg (Aug 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've been running tren ace at 100 mg EOD for about 10 days now and I haven't gotten any night sweats or insomnia. Am I lucky or has it not been long enough? I'm also running test e at 650/week, and eq at 700 mg/week.


 Ive run tren ed and eod.  100mg eod seems to take longer to get levels up in my blood than 50mg daily... this might sound strange but it seems to me that after a week of daily 50mg pins im feelin the tren......but 100mg eod seems to take a few days longer for me..


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> If you're just trying out tren and dipping your toes in the water so to speak, I think that 8 weeks is a little long. Since you already are on an established Test/EQ cycle why not run the tren for 4-6 weeks to see how you like it and save the rest for another run. Maybe a Test Prop/ Tren cycle?
> 
> Again, that is just my thinking.



Yeah, I may try it for just 6 weeks, but if the symptoms aren't that bad then I may just go for 8.  I'm planning on running a 18 week cycle, so the tren would be week 5-12 and then finishing up with the test and eq.  I'm gonna see how it goes.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 8, 2011)

yerg said:


> Ive run tren ed and eod.  100mg eod seems to take longer to get levels up in my blood than 50mg daily... this might sound strange but it seems to me that after a week of daily 50mg pins im feelin the tren......but 100mg eod seems to take a few days longer for me..



Yeah, I may have something coming my way still.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 8, 2011)

CT said:


> How can you do that?  Doesn't the benadryl last into the next morning / afternoon for you?  The fatigue lasts the entire next day for me.




Hey CT, I guess I have developed a sort of tolerance for Benadryl, Ill take it around 10 and shut it down around 12 or so, Get up around 7:30 or so, little groggy in the morning, but Some coffee gets me going.

When I was in the oil field my sleep pattern was so F'ed up that even now its funny.

2 weeks in on 100mg/ed feeling fine, Had to back off in the gym today I didn't want to over exert myself, and re agitate my rotator cuff.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 8, 2011)

Benadryl doesn't fuck me up. But I took a few ativan's one night and I was fucked up until 3pm the next day. I was in a haze that I couldn't come out of. It fucking sucked. Benzo's are the devil.


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Aug 8, 2011)

Bro, I have only used home brew but It always gave me night sweats. And the sweat stunk so bad I ended up having to throw away my bed, It was a funky taint sweat smell. 

On another note, I vowed never to take tren again because it caused severe personality changes in me, I never like tripped out or anything but that stout of an aggesive chemical would really fuck with me. 

I have no probs with high test doseages or anything else for that matter. Tren just does a number on me. 

You really cant beat it as far as creating ripped hard lean muscle and the strenght gains were unbelievable. 


Damn Im wanting to do some now


----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 8, 2011)

you threw away your bed?


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Only sides i have experienced:  Hot flashes, a bit more aggressive or easier to piss off, and i sweat easier.  (bit more anxiety also)


----------



## endurance724 (Aug 8, 2011)

a lot of times tren night sweats are actually from consuming too many carbs b4 bed.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 9, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Hey CT, I guess I have developed a sort of tolerance for Benadryl, Ill take it around 10 and shut it down around 12 or so, Get up around 7:30 or so, little groggy in the morning, but Some coffee gets me going.
> 
> When I was in the oil field my sleep pattern was so F'ed up that even now its funny.
> 
> 2 weeks in on 100mg/ed feeling fine, Had to back off in the gym today I didn't want to over exert myself, and re agitate my rotator cuff.


 

Wow, I truly envy you.  Anytime I diet down for 12-16 weeks at a time and start getting really lean, sleep ALWAYS becomes an issue, I'm up every 2-3 hours, and that doesn't even count the times using the bathroom.

I would LOVE to find something that would keep me asleep and not have me feeling tired when I get up.

Enjoy it Bro.


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm about to use tren for the first time, the enanthate 250 with mast enanthate 200 and test enanthate 350. I'm thinking starting the week with 2ml of each and then 1ml each weekly for a total of 9 weeks. Opinions? Should i use letron oct or just pct? Dont have hcg.


----------



## BabaBoey (Aug 9, 2011)

I actually wanted to see a thread similiar to this. I have been using 100mg tren ace eod and get zero night sweats and sleep perfectly fine. But I am getting cutting and think the cycle is going well but maybe that's the prop???! But I sweat like a horse in the gym which is totally opposite of me normally. Maybe I just got lucky on the sides or got weak tren not sure


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 9, 2011)

BabaBoey said:


> I actually wanted to see a thread similiar to this. I have been using 100mg tren ace eod and get zero night sweats and sleep perfectly fine. But I am getting cutting and think the cycle is going well but maybe that's the prop???! But I sweat like a horse in the gym which is totally opposite of me normally. Maybe I just got lucky on the sides or got weak tren not sure



How long have you been on?  I'm definitely hotter and sweat more, and def losing fat, but sleeping great.


----------



## maxwkw (Aug 10, 2011)

Tren gives me insomnia at REALLY low doses.

I tested my threshold once. 

The amount I can take and still sleep is somewhere around 35-40mg ed

anything above that and I get absolutely zero sleep.


I've only ever run tren for about 2-3 weeks at a time because of this.

However I am planning on finishing up my current cycle with it, so I hope I can figure something out.


----------



## BabaBoey (Aug 10, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> How long have you been on? I'm definitely hotter and sweat more, and def losing fat, but sleeping great.


 
For about 4 weeks now.  Maybe i just got lucky.  getting ready to switch brands so i guess ill find out.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 10, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've been running tren ace at 100 mg EOD for about 10 days now and I haven't gotten any night sweats or insomnia.  Am I lucky or has it not been long enough?  I'm also running test e at 650/week, and eq at 700 mg/week.



I've run Tri-tren at 360mg/week. Haven't suffered from insomnia nor night sweats. 
I was sweating at work though, in the morning hours. Desk job, so sitting still and dripping sweat.


----------

